# Pangolin



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Anybody keep pangolins? I think they are an awesome looking creature


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I doubt it given that the majority of their diet is ants and termites. Quite hard to look after even if you can buy them!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Well seeing as you can keep tamandua and their diet is about the same I would not imagine the diet being an issue HOWEVER I believe most species of pangolin are endangered and thus I would not imagine getting a license to keep them being easy nor do I believe they would be exactly 'avaliable'.


I would love to have a Pangolin. . . or two one day, they are just below foxes on my 'dream animals' list. (Next to tamandua which seem to be allot more likley.)

-
Elina


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Ive heard that the diet isnt really an issue and that they are easier to look after in captivity than most people think, but thats just something Ive read, I dont actually know.

But they do look truly magnificent so wondered whether there are any in private collections or zoos in the UK


The sculpture foundry where my girlfriend works is called pangolin editions and has their logo as a pangolin. Id never heard of on until a few years ago when she started there


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Elina said:


> Well seeing as you can keep tamandua and their diet is about the same I would not imagine the diet being an issue HOWEVER I believe most species of pangolin are endangered and thus I would not imagine getting a license to keep them being easy nor do I believe they would be exactly 'avaliable'.
> 
> 
> I would love to have a Pangolin. . . or two one day, they are just below foxes on my 'dream animals' list. (Next to tamandua which seem to be allot more likley.)
> ...


 
Ha you have good taste! tamanduas are equally as awsome! I didnt know these were kept in captivity either?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Pangolins are exceptionally rare in zoos let alone private collections.

It is my understanding that they are very difficult to keep alive long term. Please link to the info you've read regarding them being not as bad as people (including me!) think.


Although slightly out-of-date due to a global record keeping system change, the most recent Zoo data I've got is:


There are two pangolins in the whole of Europe (Leibzig Zoo - _Manis pentadactyla_ - Chinese pangolin)

There are two pangolins in captivity in the whole of the United States (San Deigo Zoo - _Manis tricuspis - _tree pangolin)


A bit further afield (and possibly better equipped to keep them due to correct climate/habitat)

Taipei Zoo TAIWAN have 21 Chinese pangolin - _M. pentadactyla_ (13.7.1)

Nandankanan Biological Park INDIA have 8 Indian pangolin - _M. crassicaudata _(3.5)

and 

Singapore Zoo have 4 Sunda pangolin - _M. javanica_ (3.1)



and that's it.

With a *global* zoo population of just *37 pangolin* and that is _four different species_ I would say your first problem would be sourcing one at all let alone one that was ethically sourced. Your next problem of course would be keeping them alive....

.....maybe better as company logo's than pets?


(info (C) ISIS - corrrect as of May 28th 2011)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

kerrithsoden said:


> Ha you have good taste! tamanduas are equally as awsome! *I didnt know these were kept in captivity either*?


 

YouTube - ‪TamanduaGirl's Channel‬‏

YouTube - ‪Pua tamandua anteater eat ants‬‏

:2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My friend Mary keeps tamandua here is her blog:
http://www.livingwithanteaters.com/

There are also quite a few other people in the US that have tamandua and some in Mexico but Mary's are the most well known.

-Elina


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Pangolins are exceptionally rare in zoos let alone private collections.
> 
> It is my understanding that they are very difficult to keep alive long term. Please link to the info you've read regarding them being not as bad as people (including me!) think.


 
I wouldnt call it info, just what another user had written on another forum so Im quite happy to be told its wrong


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Pangolins are exceptionally rare in zoos let alone private collections.
> 
> It is my understanding that they are very difficult to keep alive long term. Please link to the info you've read regarding them being not as bad as people (including me!) think.
> 
> ...


We got a member with a breeding pair and a baby.....:whistling2:

Thats 'we' as in RFUK not the royal 'We'.......... lol

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/356086-bulldog-my-malayan-pangolin.html


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> We got a member with a breeding pair and a baby.....:whistling2:
> 
> Thats 'we' as in RFUK not the royal 'We'.......... lol
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/356086-bulldog-my-malayan-pangolin.html



Awesome. :2thumb:


...and the thread shows that all I said was correct. Hard to come by, very difficult to bred and raise, and that's in the country of origin so environmental conditions aren't even an issue. I've no doubt there are a lot more pangolins in captivity than 37 - but would bet that although some may be in legitimate rescues and rehabiliation centres, the vast majority of them will be wild caught 'pets' in local villages.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

how is this for cuteness overload.. was posted on FB so i cant take the credit lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A curiously endearing little critter! :flrt:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Pangolins are exceptionally rare in zoos let alone private collections.
> 
> It is my understanding that they are very difficult to keep alive long term. Please link to the info you've read regarding them being not as bad as people (including me!) think.
> 
> ...


that maybe with recorded collections but i had an import list about 3-4 years ago dont have it now but was from camaroon and that had pangolins on it along with about 5 types of chamelion loads of inverts some larger mammals like antalope mandrills and other monkeys and some birds of prey aswell so with that i would guess there are some in private collections some where


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mcdougle said:


> that maybe with recorded collections but i had an *import list *about 3-4 years ago dont have it now but was from *camaroon* and that had pangolins on it along with about 5 types of chamelion loads of inverts some larger mammals like antalope mandrills and other monkeys and some birds of prey aswell so with that i would guess there are some in private collections some where



seems legit!


:whistling2:



:Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

That's what I thought. As soon as I read/hear the word "Cameroon", it's an automatic "yeah right!":blowup:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

well i managed to get some stag beetles from there and they came through customs and quaranteen checks just fine savagi stags, gladiator stags and a big flower beetle cant remember the latin name but the pics are in my albums i think if you wanna look


----------

